# Bikepacking film thread



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The fatbikers have one, so why not the bikepackers? There might be a value in having all bikepacking videos in one thread.

I'll throw in a couple and see if we get the ball rolling.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice video. :thumbsup: I enjoyed the occasional narration, you have a great voice for it.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

No more videos?



mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Nice video. :thumbsup: I enjoyed the occasional narration, you have a great voice for it.


Thanks. It was took some courage to try it, with my strong accent and English being my third language.


----------



## ferko (Jun 25, 2012)

awesome dude, very well done


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great idea for a thread. I'd like to see some "how to" videos demonstrating gear, techniques, etc.


----------



## bsgerig (Dec 9, 2009)

Fantastic videos Peter! I enjoy your blog as well. In particular, the landscapes of your homeland are beautiful. They remind me a lot of areas in Northern Ontario which I am familiar with. Keep it up!


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Great videos Outsider! What camera/camera equipment you shoot with?

I've put mine up before, but ill post it here too. It was shot with a little Canon s95. This was my first video, and man, it's a learning process... Next time around i'm going to use a bit more stabilization 

I've also got a map of the route on my blog, here.






Bikepacking McCall's Hot Springs from Casey Greene on Vimeo.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah man, finally got around to seeing those vids... excellent stoke. LOVED it! :thumbsup:

And your narration is so good I think I should ask you to voice-over all our stuff. It would make the whole video seem a whole lot cooler than with our inane babbling, lol.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

SO much good stoke in here!

Thanks for the vids to watch during the dark days of winter :thumbsup:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement! I use Panasonic GH2 with a few lenses for filming and a Canon S90 for time lapses. I recently also bought a GoPro Hero3 Black Edition, so I'm should have the gear I need now.

Now hopefully we get some more videos here. There have been some videos in this forum before.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Great vids! I need to start recording.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great video Flumph!


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

flumphboy said:


> Great videos Outsider! What camera/camera equipment you shoot with?
> 
> I've put mine up before, but ill post it here too. It was shot with a little Canon s95. This was my first video, and man, it's a learning process... Next time around i'm going to use a bit more stabilization
> 
> ...


this made me smile lots 

doesnt need any words at all

great times


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

Diggin' this one: Bikepacking John's canyon Utah


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Nice video. :thumbsup: I enjoyed the occasional narration, you have a great voice for it.


Agreed. I found your films (esp the lakes trip) almost as relaxing as the solo bikepacker trip experience - really enjoyed them. :thumbsup:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Grizzattack said:


> Diggin' this one: Bikepacking John's canyon Utah...


Oh man, that looks so sweet....


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

Keep Matt Hunter company on a solo (except for the grizzly bears) two day ride-adventure through the Canadian wilderness.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Grizzattack said:


> Keep Matt Hunter company on a solo (except for the grizzly bears) two day ride-adventure through the Canadian wilderness.
> ...


An extremely cool video.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

flumphboy said:


> Great videos Outsider! What camera/camera equipment you shoot with?
> 
> I've put mine up before, but ill post it here too. It was shot with a little Canon s95. This was my first video, and man, it's a learning process... Next time around i'm going to use a bit more stabilization
> 
> ...


Wow, good stuff. And ironically I'm pretty sure I have that same Stumpjumper MXX, circa 1998(?). So cool to see it in a recent bpack video!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Great videos everybody. Here is one from last fall.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's one from a short outing a month ago:


----------



## tripped (Mar 15, 2011)

These are great! keep them coming.


----------



## aclauver (Feb 14, 2013)

These videos made me want to start planning a trip. Pulling out all the maps now!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

March should give snow crust strong enough for riding on. We don't have it yet, and it does not look promising currently, but here are two videos from one and two years ago:


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

What bars are you using on your bike in this video? They Look like some really comfy dirt drops! Really great video, so beautiful!


Outsider said:


>


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Trower said:


> What bars are you using on your bike in this video? They Look like some really comfy dirt drops! Really great video, so beautiful!


I'm using the Salsa Woodchipper bars, the wider version, and wouldn't switch for anything.


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

I think those are the default Woodchippers on a Salsa Fargo. (I have Fargo, and they're great.)


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I might have to give those a try!


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Great videos. I'm just curious what cameras people are using? If they're not too pricey I'd be interested in making a few videos of my own, though I know nothing about filming videos or the equipment involved.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm currently using a Panasonic GH2 with a few lenses, which is not too expensive for what it is. Earlier I had a Canon 60D, which was also ok, but not as good. I've even seen some good stuff filmed with a GoPro, even though it would be a little limiting.

A decent compact camera would also be a good alternative. I've seen good quality from a Canon S100.

I've never checked out pure video cameras, but I guess a decent HD video camera wouldn't be too expensive either.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

jbphilly said:


> Great videos. I'm just curious what cameras people are using? If they're not too pricey I'd be interested in making a few videos of my own, though I know nothing about filming videos or the equipment involved.


I would look at the "rugged" series of cameras before you make an impulse buy for a standard camera. While most will offer less "features" of your standard cameras, the benefit of them is (or should be) that they're shock-resistant and water-resistant. Most, if not all, standard cameras are succeptible to shock forces that are inherent in any type of outdoor sport, such as mountain biking. This will result in a lower life expentancy for the camera.

I'm not saying go out and purchase the most expensive GoPro or another camera, but it is something to keep in mind when making an informed purchase on any camera (or electronics in general) for intensive outdoor recreation purposes.

As I am a.. "video" guy myself, I have a Canon T2i with access to a Red One camera + modules... but I'm probably going to invest in a couple of GoPro cameras for video, and a "something-or-another" still camera for pictures. I don't want to put the cameras above at risk.

To start out with, any video editting / publishing software should work for you, such as Microsoft Media Maker; although, if you find that you want to make more professional-like videos, you will want to do research on codecs/compression as well as a professional grade video editor.

You may also want to do some research on cinematography, color, and lighting theory.

If you want, shoot me a PM and I can give you a couple of links that I've found useful.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

These videos have me planning a trip in the interior of BC for the summer:

Chilcotin BC Bikepacking Videos&#8230; | The Lazy Rando Blog...


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

bookmarked and subscribed thx all


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

For my McCall Hot Springs video posted in this thread i just used a Canon 95, with no accessories or stabilization.

Here's my camera equipment right now:

Sony Nex 5n camera
Sony E-mount 18-55mm
Sony E-mount 16mm
Sony 14mm Ultra-Wide attachment for 16mm
Sony 10mm Fisheye attachment for 16mm
Glidecam 1000 hd
Manfrotto 561bhvd-1 Monopod
Zoom h1 mic

While I haven't made a bikepacking video yet with the new stuff, I just put together a ski overnight video (check it out here), and I have to say even though they are ridiculously heavy, the monopod and steadycam really improve the stabilization. Which, is the main thing I've been trying to improve on since the McCall video.

I'm also thinking about grabbing a few Sony Action Cams to use for different angles. Especially, riding downhill.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

flumphboy said:


> ...
> While I haven't made a bikepacking video yet with the new stuff, I just put together a ski overnight video (check it out here), and I have to say even though they are ridiculously heavy, the monopod and steadycam really improve the stabilization. Which, is the main thing I've been trying to improve on since the McCall video.
> ...


Nice video. It makes me want to get a GlideCam.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

That ski overnight video rocked! Nice work.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Outsider, The Monopod was way more versatile for the ski vid, and I only used the glidecam for 3 shots, but 2 of those are (i think) are the best ones in the whole thing. It was just too hard to operate on the snow. So, I had to relegate it to stuff around the lookout. hopefully that'll change this summer.

The glidecam is also really fickle to operate. It goes outta wack extremely easily. Even putting the lens cap on will throw it completely off balance. But, the shots are incredible if you can get them.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

One from last week:


----------



## Matt Thyer (Apr 10, 2013)

An overnighter on the Mule I got away with last summer.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

I finally produced my own!






Full write up located here: http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...eau-post-trip-report-857810.html#post10435069


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Outsider said:


> One from last week:
> 
> Beautiful man... beautiful!! Keep on truckin' brother!


----------



## shogun9 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Munda Biddi adventure*

Not a movie but some pictures I have taken while riding my singlespeed for over 900km along the Munda Biddi (www.mundabiddi.org.au) in Western Australia in 8 days. Pretty tough ride but a lot of fun.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A Midsummer outing from two years ago:


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

At 2:14 in the video, it looks like the camera is rotating with you. Do you have a little gadget between the tripod and camera that roates or was this done post processing?


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Its not my video, but its a good one:
The Road from Karakol - YouTube


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I love this thread, thank you!


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*North Country Trail*






My youngest son's 1st trip, he's 11.. He takes a nice tumble but gets up and keeps going... Sorry about blur forgot to clean lens..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

It's is great! Y'all are getting me fired up to actualy get out and do a little overnighter. 

In building up my old Access29er right now out of parts from the bin. I'm just waiting for a set of bb7s to show up and I can finish her. Throw some racks on, some panniers, I got a bud interested in trying out a bikepacking trip with me. Probably a 15 mile out, 15 back kinda trip. Try out the rigs, make some adjustments, go on a longer run.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Matt Thyer said:


> An overnighter on the Mule I got away with last summer.


Great Vid! Gonna share this....

Heh... anybody else think at 4:11,"Hey! You forgot your camera!"


----------



## zouev (Jul 27, 2013)

*Designed a tripod, Went for A ride and then we Filmed it for you to see*





:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

zouev said:


> :thumbsup:


Neeto, but you should pay the $2 for your spam ad.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Mar 22, 2009)

Did the Maah Daah Hey last month. It was a blast even for not great mountain bikers like us. Check out the video!

Maah Daah Hey Bikepacking - YouTube


----------



## DOOM (Feb 7, 2004)

*"when the going gets weird, the weird turn pro" HST*

This is how we got pro, 200 miles from the nearest bike shop on day 7 of a 12 day expedition around southern Utah. Back story here, that is worth a look. protect yourself: Wild Ass Tour an overview, with(out) rant

Stick with the slow start......


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Here's my video I made of the the Colorado Trail Race:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Doom,

Well done mate, out of the box thinking! You should be pleased with yourselves! ..... Did it last? Stupid question, with all that love, of course it did!!!! 

Al


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

Loved it! Funny, artistic, totally entertaining - right on!

Tell us a little about your equipment (vid/stills), in particular for the time lapses. TY.



mikedeber said:


> Here's my video I made of the the Colorado Trail Race:


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Grizzattack said:


> Loved it! Funny, artistic, totally entertaining - right on!
> 
> Tell us a little about your equipment (vid/stills), in particular for the time lapses. TY.


I brought a Canon t2i with one lens to record about 90% of the video. I used a gopro for the other shots, though it was old and the battery didn't last very long. I had about 5 batteries for the Canon.

I finished the ride around 3am on a Saturday. After sleeping for a few hours I got up, had a big breakfast and then drove up to Molas Pass and I shot the timelapses on the t2i. I didn't have a tripod or anything so I got creative with stacking rocks to keep it steady and level.


----------



## TenPointBowHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome videos, you guys rock.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Just watched the video, Mikedeber. Great job! Fun to watch.


----------



## notnee (Apr 6, 2012)

Russian bikepacking)))
Russia, Arkhangelsk (White sea)
Pinega - Leshukon, 5 days


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

This is from April this year here in Washington State. We were possibly the first group to traverse the whole Colockum and Quilomene Wildlife area's by bicycle. Access to this area was made difficult when the dams went in many years ago (this is on the East side of the Columbia River Gorge in Central Washington) and eventually the old homesteads/ranches/etc. were reverted to state wildlife land. Luckily, so far anyway, bicycles are allowed out there on routes that have been closed to motor vehicles. This is Eastern Wa's dessert "outback" country and (unless you arrive by boat) some areas out there are quite remote (by area standards anyway... not remote by AK standards). I posted all 4 vid's in a "RR" thread last Spring but day 3 is my favorite so I thought I'd "file" it here. Wide variety of "packing styles" here... all worked just fine except the double wheeled trailer... I doubt he'll try that again although it was great to actually see it in action for ourselves. BTW, even though some of us worried about it in advance, the BOB trailer did quite well and in some stuff it "kicked butt".






Here's the link's to the other day's vid's:

Day 1: Bike Packing Colockum Quilomene 413 - YouTube

Day 2: Bike Packing Colockum Quilomene April 2013 Day 2 - YouTube

Day 4:


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is a short edit from an ultralight two day trip to the Snowy Range mountains in SE Wyoming.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

*Quick edit of a recent weekend of bikepacking.*


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Little video of a trip I did this summer.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

One from the end of last year.





Link


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Outsider, I don't see the link. Post it up, as I always look forward to your videos!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

It looked fine in my browser, but I forgot to add a link, which often is needed for mobile browsers. Here it is.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Outsider said:


> It looked fine in my browser, but I forgot to add a link, which often is needed for mobile browsers. Here it is.


Fantastic. Great visual images. I've been out on my Mukluk recently and am itching for a snow overnighter. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A little spring overnighter:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Outsider said:


> A little spring overnighter:
> 
> **vid**


Another great vid, Peter! Makes me wonder how long it takes to get to your campsite... with setting up all of those the camera angles and all.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like Finland?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, Finland it is. Riding to camp takes a while when making videos, about half an hour extra, but I don't do it everytime I go out.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

Was living in Helsinki about 12 years ago (for about 6 months), never got to go out and explore the country side due to heading to Germany on the weekends (now wife). I need to get back there and explore.

I assume Spring is better that Summer/Fall due to mosquitos.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

My personal favorite is the time between the beginning of the spring until the mosquitoes come out in numbers. This usually takes a month or so. June and the beginning of July can have rather lots of bugs, with the peak being around Midsummer. The bugs start to decrease in numbers in the middle of July and usually don't bother you much at the end of August, though you still want the shelter to be bugproof.

The Helsinki area has some really great places. Nuuksio is very nice, though maybe a little crowded by Finnish standards. Still, there are always places where you can be alone.


----------



## greenwater780 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great job Peter! Very smooth editing with great shots. Makes me want to hit the trail. Thanks.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

4 day trip I took last summer.. 3 days camping and 1 night motel....


----------



## ligamaister (Apr 26, 2015)

*Tuscany Trail*


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Great thread.

A few of mine from the last few years. If you watch them in Vimeo it'll display a link where you can see stills and get specifics about each trip.






































































​


----------

